# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Конфигурации >  Нестандартные конфигурации 1С

## nataly290361

Конфигурация "Аренда и управление недвижимостью" версия 3.1.8 для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.31
http://turbo.to/q0930ntf9y5g.html


Конфигурация "Аренда и управление недвижимостью" версия 3.2.5 для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.21
http://turbo.to/v1eyexx1bfr8.html


Конфигурация "Аренда и управление недвижимостью" версия 3.2.6 для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.22
http://turbo.to/iylfc30lce7g.html


Конфигурация "Аренда и управление недвижимостью" версия 3.1.7 для "1С:Управление производственным предприятием 8", редакция 1.2
Версия 1.2.37, 1.2.38, 1.2.39
версия 3.2.3 для "1С:Управление производственным предприятием 8", редакция 1.3
версия 1.3.10
версия 3.2.4 для "1С:Управление производственным предприятием 8", редакция 1.3
версия 1.3.11
http://turbo.to/048j1li5kn8r.html


Конфигурация "Элит-строительство. Бухгалтерский учет", редакция 2.2
Версия 2.2.5
http://turbo.to/5e6r12whpv0i.html


Конфигурация "Элит-Строительство.Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.11 для 1С8.1 и 1С 8.2
http://turbo.to/rp97zogw5zs6.html

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия строительной организации"
Версия 2.0.3., 2.0.22
http://turbo.to/hq3h2mwcvjva.html


1С Подрядчик строительства 1.4 Релиз 1.4.52
http://turbo.to/mgf6h937t3c1.html

Конфигурация "Подрядчик строительства 4.0. Управление финансами", редакция 1.1
Версия 1.1.24, 2.0.3
http://turbo.to/everkqz7e472.html


1С Заказчик строительства 1.0 Релиз 7.70.151
http://turbo.to/ccys67yq522p.html

----------


## fiofan1111

ссылки не работают обновите плиз

----------


## krokodeel

Все файлы потерли.
Скиньте на мыло плиз "Аренда и управление недвижимостью" для УПП

----------


## Яшар

А есть что то связано для учета в медучреждении. Типа 1с Учет медицинских услуг

----------


## garadgan

Обновите ссылки пожалуйста! Все битые.

----------


## nataly290361

*1С:Предприятие 8* 


Конфигурация "1С:Управление строительной организацией", редакция 1.3
Версия 1.3.61

http://turbo.to/kwhcui84k9wk.html

http://hitfile.net/2noV

http://www.nitroflare.com/view/0EDF17302CEF3DE/1c.rar

Конфигурация "Айлант:Управление ЖКХ (Базовая версия)", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.64

http://turbo.to/eberdcjeldwu.html

http://hitfile.net/2nkP

http://www.nitroflare.com/view/AFB0D...334/Ailant.rar

Конфигурация "Элит-строительство. Бухгалтерский учет. Базовая", редакция 3.0
Версия 3.0.37

http://turbo.to/qld548wsh6qz.html

http://hitfile.net/2niQ

http://www.nitroflare.com/view/292DED78F86683B/Base.rar

Конфигурация "Элит-строительство. Бухгалтерский учет", редакция 3.0
Версия 3.0.37

http://turbo.to/cz033t0mz447.html

http://hitfile.net/2npF

http://www.nitroflare.com/view/0CB4B50E8F12E60/Prof.rar

Конфигурация "Элит-Строительство.Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 2.1
Версия 2.1.47

http://turbo.to/2d3vqvfeu4ec.html

http://hitfile.net/2niP

http://www.nitroflare.com/view/0C112CB41BE5B90/Elit.rar

Конфигурация "1С:Девелопмент и управление недвижимостью", редакция 1.3
Версия 1.3.61/3.1.34

http://turbo.to/d6d4534gucdi.html

http://hitfile.net/2noX

http://www.nitroflare.com/view/4E377...evelopment.rar

Конфигурация "Управление проектной организацией", редакция 1.3
Версия 1.3.61/3.1.34

http://turbo.to/bkdi2huxtjri.html

http://hitfile.net/2nmo

http://www.nitroflare.com/view/CA1ED...TLandGroup.rar

Установка конфигурации «Кварта-С: расчет квартплаты»

http://turbo.to/qkixofm5uy6f.html

http://hitfile.net/2njS

http://www.nitroflare.com/view/B4F59...C/Kvarta-C.rar

----------

Newmarsel (16.02.2017)

----------


## Dax2005

Добрый день!!! Очень нужна "Кварта-С" 3-й редакции. Буду очень благодарный

----------


## fdv83

Здравствуйте. Скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на Конфигурация "Аренда и управление недвижимостью" версия 3.2.6 для "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.22

----------


## olga23

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста, скиньте еще раз ссылку на Конфигурацию "Управление проектной организацией". Эти ссылки не работают.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Dmitrij1080

Доброго времени суток.
Не у кого случаем нет Заказчик и подрядчик строительства. Любая версия, для изучения.

----------


## Геннадий_19

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого внешняя компонента для 1с PDM Управление инженерными данными (2.8) или Новая 1с PDM Управление инженерными данными 3 (тоже с внешней компонентой)? компонента - файл - PLM1CPDMx86.dll

----------


## xutur

Доброе утро.
Нет ли у кого конфигурации Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство, релиз 127.1?

----------


## Dimonis70

PDM - управление инженерными данными для УПП - ни у кого нет дистрибутива посвежее для изучения ?
если не тяжело - сообщите на suppoort_deti75@inbox.ru
Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Vovasik35a

Здравствуйте, есть ли снт или садовод для 1с?

----------


## Konor18

> Здравствуйте, есть ли снт или садовод для 1с?


Ищите на ветке https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....B2%D0%BE%D0%B4
там точно есть

----------

Vovasik35a (11.08.2020)

----------


## Vovasik35a

> Ищите на ветке https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....B2%D0%BE%D0%B4
> там точно есть


Ткните носом пожалуйста, бухгалтерия снт не не нашел(

----------


## oleelo

> Ткните носом пожалуйста, бухгалтерия снт не не нашел(


Смотрим тут
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....B2%D0%BE%D0%B4

----------


## SemLis

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста Конфигурацией "Аренда и управление недвижимостью" для "1С:Управление производственным предприятием 8" по ссылке в шапке нет файла. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Света198

Всем доброго времени суток, может есть у кого нибудь 1с управление ритуальными услугами, буду очень благодарнв

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем доброго времени суток, может есть у кого нибудь 1с управление ритуальными услугами, буду очень благодарнв


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%B8#post636684

----------

Света198 (03.10.2021)

----------


## Света198

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%B8#post636684


СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------


## Sup4ik

Добрый день! А может кто-нибудь поделится 1С:Бюджет муниципального образования 8, релиз не важем можно какой-нибудь старенький)))

----------


## Konor18

> Добрый день! А может кто-нибудь поделится 1С:Бюджет муниципального образования 8, релиз не важем можно какой-нибудь старенький)))


https://trubobit.com/dmzqfl5gjoxs.ht...domain=turb.cc

https://www.forum.ruboard.ru/showthr...l=1#post650737

может работает ещё

----------

Sup4ik (17.11.2021)

----------


## add87

поделитесь конфигурацией Управление швейным производством заранее спасибо

----------


## nwShine

Подскажите реально ли найти конфигурацию 1С Швейка8 она ставиться как я понял надстройкой на УНФ

----------


## botiQ

Добрый вечер. Подскажите конфигурацию для сети цветочных магазинов

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый вечер. Подскажите конфигурацию для сети цветочных магазинов


Берите стандартную Розница
https://v8.1c.ru/retail/
https://trubobit.com/download/folder...omain=turbo.to

----------


## katunya88

поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 1С:Управление ветеринарными сертификатами. Интеграция с ФГИС Меркурий 2.0.10.1

----------


## Ольга_tmp

скажите, аренда и управление недвижимостью здесь не выкладывается?

----------


## Bug19.06

> скажите, аренда и управление недвижимостью здесь не выкладывается?


ранее выкладывали, теперь перестали
только 3.0.108.36 на ребел666.ком

----------


## cepgik

Добрый день.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, отученной от жадности конфигурацией 1С Управление автотранспортом или грузоперевозки. Можно письмом на cepgik.kmv@gmail.com
Спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день.
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, отученной от жадности конфигурацией 1С Управление автотранспортом или грузоперевозки. Можно письмом на cepgik.kmv@gmail.com
> Спасибо.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%98!/page83

----------


## Иванча

Очень прошу 1с Бухгалтерия НКО - некоммерческая организация. Для примера, для опытов, не для работы в ней. Онлайн версии не предлагать, надо и код сравнивать.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Очень прошу 1с Бухгалтерия НКО - некоммерческая организация. Для примера, для опытов, не для работы в ней. Онлайн версии не предлагать, надо и код сравнивать.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....285#post751285

----------


## Seka-Sid

Добрый вечер. Есть у кого конфигурация "корпоративного инструментального пакета 8"? Нужен тест-центр... проверить производительную мощность сервера...

----------


## Seka-Sid

а все... по ссылкам выше нашел... спасибо alexandr_ll

----------


## Ольга_tmp

помогите у кого есть аренда и управление недвижимостью

----------


## avlitis

Дорогие друзья!
Помогите, пожалуйста, с невероятным эксклюзивом:
bizart_group_Учет_на_зерно-вом_терминале,
bizart_group_Учет_на_контейнер-ном-терминале,
bizart_group_Учет_в_стивидор-ной_компании

----------


## avlitis

Так же разыскиваю Бухгалтерия_элеватора_и_ко-мбикормового_завода от Ц_П_С, посвежее желательно...

----------

